# Kliche



## Pedal2222 (Jul 7, 2020)

Today I finished my second PedalPCB project, the kliche (Klon Centaur Clone). I'm very happy with the result. I mainly used capacitors that also found in the original klon centaur. Unfortunaltely I found no panasonic smf or ecq 820pF (821) cap. Does anyone know here where I can get one?


----------



## shaunos (Jul 7, 2020)

Is that the black sand texture enclosure from Tayda? Looks slick as heck!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 7, 2020)

Interested on the method you use for the SIP sockets. I see you punch out the ones not needed to keep it all together, whats the method for punching some out?


----------



## Barry (Jul 7, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 7, 2020)

shaunos said:


> Is that the black sand texture enclosure from Tayda? Looks slick as heck!


Thanks! No, it's a standard black powder coated hammond 1590BB enclosure.


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 7, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Interested on the method you use for the SIP sockets. I see you punch out the ones not needed to keep it all together, whats the method for punching some out?


It's a trick, I'm using a round piece of wood with a small hole on top. I stick the not needed one into the hole and press it out.


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 7, 2020)

Barry said:


> Very nice


Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 8, 2020)

Beautiful.  How did you decide which parts to socket?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 8, 2020)

Pedal2222 said:


> It's a trick, I'm using a round piece of wood with a small hole on the top. I stick the not needed one in the hole and press it out.


Cheers, I think I get it. Also that is the cleanest PCB I have ever seen after populating.


----------



## jspake (Jul 8, 2020)

what are you using for the 100n caps, and where from? those are nice and tidy. and the blue elecrolytics?


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 8, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Beautiful.  How did you decide which parts to socket?


All resistors and caps that used for the "silver pony mod" are in sockets. The extra 1M resistor (pulldown resistor) not exist in the original circuit. Here is also a socket. This one in combination with the bias resistor 1M (Vref) in parallel will give a input impedance of 500K, that's wrong. To make shure that the impendance stays 1M, use two 2M resistors here. That's what Bill Finnigan also does in the KTR version.


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 8, 2020)

jspake said:


> what are you using for the 100n caps, and where from? those are nice and tidy. and the blue elecrolytics?


I used panasonic smf and ecq capacitors, the elko's are also from panasonic, those are used in the original klon centaur. The 1uF caps are from WIMA, that because the panasonic 1uF caps are to big for this pcb.


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 8, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Cheers, I think I get it. Also that is the cleanest PCB I have ever seen after populating.


I like it clean, I use a special cleaner for pcb's ...


----------



## jspake (Jul 8, 2020)

Pedal2222 said:


> I used panasonic smf and ecq capacitors, the elko's are also from panasonic, these are used in the original klon centaur. The 1uF caps are from WIMA, because the panasonic 1uF caps are to big for this pcb.


thanks!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 8, 2020)

Damn that's so clean oO!!!


----------



## jojofogarty (Jul 10, 2020)

wow that's beautiful! would love to see a post on how you get everything so neat... even your solder joints are perfect. What pub cleaner do you use?


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 10, 2020)

jojofogarty said:


> wow that's beautiful! would love to see a post on how you get everything so neat... even your solder joints are perfect. What pub cleaner do you use?


Thank you! The cleaner is a german product called: KONTAKT 360 Leiterplattenreiniger.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks like that is mostly IPA and ethanol.  The spray delivery system has to be very helpful in getting to those spots a brush can't reach.


----------



## soandsoandsoandso (Jul 11, 2020)

Easily the cleanest build I've seen. Great work.


----------

